# semi aquatic frogs



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys, So it looks like i'm totally hooked, my whole reptile collection has gone and i'm well into my phibs! Although I only have my two girls at the moment i'm looking into my first frogs. I have an awesome design in mind for the viv and am researching my first species. I would like to know which species is best suited to a semi aquatic arboreal setup while at the same time being suitable for a first time frog keeper? Any help is gratefully recieved... :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

does it need to be frogs? beacause a group of firebellied toads would be great for that kind of set up, and they can be really fun to watch, real characters that will come hopping over when you go to feed them :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Bombina orientalis or Theloderma corticale!


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

thankyou - was thinking of mossys to go in there! I understand they are quite hard to get hold of though? I have kept fire bellies before and although I can see why people like them they are just not for me. I have plenty of 'toad time' with Ethel and Mavis - DEFO want frogs... :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pool frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pool frogs.


Mossies seem to fit the bill more, being both semi-aquatic and climbing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I never bothered reading the OP.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Mossies seem to fit the bill more, being both semi-aquatic and climbing.


how are the mossies with regards to being kept in a group? Also I wont be ready for them till around summertime next year but are they tricky to get hold of?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

elchopchop said:


> how are the mossies with regards to being kept in a group? Also I wont be ready for them till around summertime next year but are they tricky to get hold of?


I seem to remember someone saying on here that adult males can be a bit dodgy together, tending to drown each other in mating season- but I couldn't swear to that. As for supply, the best people to ask would be Matt and Manda, who had some till recently, and Flanman, who still does, I think. It might be worth checking the Dartfrog website, and also Pollywog.


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome - just been on pollywog then! Thanks for the info everyone - looks like the mossies are the ones for me!! :2thumb:


----------



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have got two males together in one enclosure and a trio together (1.2) in a seperate enclosure and all get on well. I know that Aquasplash in Berkshire have three for sale at the moment but they are quite pricey (£90 each). Saying that they are three massive adults that they have for sale.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

calv07 said:


> *I have got two males together in one enclosure and a trio together (1.2) in a seperate enclosure and all get on well.* I know that Aquasplash in Berkshire have three for sale at the moment but they are quite pricey (£90 each). Saying that they are three massive adults that they have for sale.


Yeah, I can't remember who it was that talked about the aggression- might have been Pollywog himself, might have been Saedcantas, might have been someone else entirely! The impression I got was that it was the usual male frog grasping impulse- but more so- added to the fact that they aren't really great swimmers. A thread search should find the reference, though.


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

elchopchop said:


> thankyou - was thinking of mossys to go in there! I understand they are quite hard to get hold of though? I have kept fire bellies before and although I can see why people like them they are just not for me. I have plenty of 'toad time' with Ethel and Mavis - DEFO want frogs... :2thumb:


I think pollywog has them for sale.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, I can't remember who it was that talked about the aggression- might have been Pollywog himself, might have been Saedcantas, might have been someone else entirely! The impression I got was that it was the usual male frog grasping impulse- but more so- added to the fact that they aren't really great swimmers. A thread search should find the reference, though.


 
 oi oi!

An all male group should be fine, they'll give each other a whole bunch of hugs tho! They get slightly worn patches at the armpit where they've amplexed each other sooooo much.

The drowning issue was when a group was initially introduced. They're perfectly good swimmers, it was more that the surge of excitement caused them to be a bit rough and go over the top.
We had 5 males co-housed for a good 2 years with no issues at all, there have been no issues since the initial mixings.
We have a very happy breeding group of 3.2


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't remember who it was that talked about the aggression- might have been Pollywog himself,


Not me, it was Darren I believe. I've not had any problems with mine at all.



BornSlippy said:


> I think pollywog has them for sale.


Yes we have some of this years youngsters available still.: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> oi oi!
> 
> An all male group should be fine, they'll give each other a whole bunch of hugs tho! They get slightly worn patches at the armpit where they've amplexed each other sooooo much.
> 
> ...


Fab, thanks! I know a lot of frogs get a bit over-enthusiastic- common frogs have been known to drown toads and even fish! :gasp: A friend of mine is always hoiking frogs out of his koi pond in the spring- he lost a couple a few years ago.

@Pollywog: Stop tempting me, ok? No. More. Space.


----------

